# Penarth, Wales - Billy Banks Estate - Abandoned Welsh Social Housing Project



## kpmarek (Apr 1, 2008)

I was in the Cardiff area last week and just happened across an abandoned council estate. It turned out to be the Billy Banks Estate located high on a hill above Penarth, Wales - the area has nice views over the city of Cardiff and the bay. I took the opportunity to investigate although I did keep checking my back as didn't feel too happy walking around there with my camera!

This social housing project was built on the remains of an old limestone quarry and won awards for its architecture in its time. Suffering from the typical social deprevation problems of such places the decision was made to redevelop the estate in 1998 with most residents leaving by 2002.

Long term plans to redevelop the area with luxury apartments (the Penarth Heights Project) have been put on hold in part due to a few residents who have refused to move out. They continue to live amoungst the complete abandonment. Bizarre!


1. Boarded up houses.


2. Entrances.


3. Boarded up window.


4. Sports / Play area overlooking Cardiff.


5. Blocks of flats.


6. IKEA bag!


7. This was once the entrance to somebody's home!


8. Ghost town!


9. Royal Close.


10. A prime location overlooking the city of Cardiff and the bay.


11. Rusting away...


12. 56-99 Prince Charles Court



I had not heard about this place before and it was good to happen upon it by chance. I had noticed a couple of the abandoned buildings at the top of the hill as I was heading out of Penarth. I'm glad I stopped, it was an interesting visit, if a bit eeire, and the weather added to the sense of abandonment.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I always thought Penarth was an up market area of Cardiff. Obviously not all of it!


----------



## kpmarek (Apr 1, 2008)

That's the funny thing, it is! I had wandered around the centre of town for a bit and then went to get some photos of the pier and empty out-of-season esplanade.

This looks like it was a rather large exception in an otherwise very pleasant and fairly high end place.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank you for the pics, I love seeing pictures of urban abandonment. It's always captivating


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Neat photos!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Interesting pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really interesting photos indeed...


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Penarth is a high end area fo Cardiff, its for this reason why the local NIMBYS have not let Billy banks be redeveloped. They want faux victorian mansions in the style of the town, but the developer wants something a bit more ambitious. Whatever its a real disgrace but then it doesnt come under Cardiff council authority, but vale of Glamorgan who have let Penarth decline into a suburb rather than an area with its own identity and attractions.


----------

